# week 6 and cloudy trichs?



## fishboybug (Dec 2, 2009)

hey guys, i'm growing a seed that a buddy of mine gave me from what we call "kind".  the plant just started its 6th week of flowering on sunday, 11/30 and the trichs are 95% cloudy.  i was told by a cpl of folks on here that it was an indica strain.  is this normal?  is it truly ready to be harvested?  i like more of a head high than a body high so i really don't want the trichs to turn amber.  thanks for all of your help


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

Harvest  away  my  friend...I  have  a  7.5  week  strain:aok:


----------



## fishboybug (Dec 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Harvest away my friend...I have a 7.5 week strain:aok:


this particular plant is growing in soil.  should i flush with water for a cpl of days before i harvest?  i expected it not to be ready for 3.5 more weeks so i have been feeding it daily.  i am using organic nutes, botanicare pureblend pro.


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 2, 2009)

i'd flush it until you see the first signs of amber trich's.... as long as you don't let more than about 1/4-1/3 of the trich's go amber you should still wind up with a pretty heady high....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 2, 2009)

Personally I would give it 2 more weeks.

You have no idea what the strain is and taking it with just turning cloudy Trichomes may be a total disaster.

Take a small sample off and quick dry it to see if she is how you want her.

It would be a serious bummer to get her this far and harvest the whole plant to find out you made an error.

eace:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 2, 2009)

:yeahthat:

Don't jump the gun!  I have strain called Poison Afghan that start pouring on the trichs early and by 3.5 wks into flowering the leaves around the bud sites are completely sugar coated.  By week 5-6 the majority of them are nice and cloudy but she also keeps pouring on more trichs.  By the time 15%+ amber starts appearing at around 8 weeks her buds are MUCH fatter and well developed and of course...  Potent!

Peace!


----------



## fishboybug (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks guys.  i just cut a sample and have it toasting right now.  will let you know what i thought.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 2, 2009)

Look forward to hearing the results tomorrow 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

fishboybug said:
			
		

> thanks guys. i just cut a sample and have it toasting right now. will let you know what i thought.


 

:bong:


have  any  pics?


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 2, 2009)

Your goods, cut when you think it's ready. I grew a few Short Riders last crop and they finished in 6 weeks. Didn't like the strain though, eliminated it.


----------



## fishboybug (Dec 2, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> Don't jump the gun! I have strain called Poison Afghan that start pouring on the trichs early and by 3.5 wks into flowering the leaves around the bud sites are completely sugar coated. By week 5-6 the majority of them are nice and cloudy but she also keeps pouring on more trichs. By the time 15%+ amber starts appearing at around 8 weeks her buds are MUCH fatter and well developed and of course... Potent!
> 
> Peace!


here is a pic of my sample.  it lasted me about 2.5 hours.  you can see a cpl of sparklies in the pic.  it didn't have much of a taste, was very mild inhaling, and peppery on the tongue.  over it was pretty good.  think i'm going to check it again in a cpl days and flush with water in the mean time and hope it just keeps pouring on the trichs!!  thanks again for all your help.  btw, the buds aren't thick but thats because of my lighting.  but it is OMG sticky!!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

That bud looks like it still has a ways to go.  Your buds will swell up at least a bit more imo...   Take care and be safe!

Peace!


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 3, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------

